# WoW



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2010)

Since i have enough going against me in the dating world i try not to out myself as a wow gamer too often but i have to admit that i'm curious as to how many of you folks play wow and if you're horde or alliance.

Alliance on Madoran myself.


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2010)

There is a WoW thread here. 

I have both Alliance and Horde characters on the EU servers. I prefer Horde but spend most of my time on the Alliance side because my real life friends are there.


----------



## escapist (Jan 31, 2010)

Cors said:


> There is a WoW thread here.
> 
> I have both Alliance and Horde characters on the EU servers. I prefer Horde but spend most of my time on the Alliance side because my real life friends are there.



Man I'm so with you, Alliance BLOWS! I'm on Kilrogg and many others.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 31, 2010)

PSH, alliance rules.



80 Human Paladin, Tanaris.


----------



## SummerG (Jan 31, 2010)

FOR THE ALLIANCE!

proud owner of level 80's:
prot/ret human paladin
prot/fury drae warrior
holy/shadow dwarf priest
pve/pvp human destro lock (this one is my main and she rocks the eff out)

and I have a level 73 resto/ele shaman I'm working on at my leisure.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 1, 2010)

all you hordies....

while it's obvious that blizz favors the horde in just about every aspect of the game i just can't lvl one. to be fair i can't really seem to lvl any toon besides my main lol. uber leet night elf rogue


----------



## Wanderer (Feb 1, 2010)

Can't afford it, but enjoyed playing Tauren during a trial period. I seemed to be most comfortable with a Tauren warrior, though I also enjoyed playing a Tauren shaman.


----------



## Durin (Feb 1, 2010)

My main Character I am working on is my 35 level Night Elf Druid. It's fun, i find that I don't read quite as much now there is only so much free time but I usually play for an Hr or two every night.

On the Tanaris I have my 21 level Dranei priest.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2010)

Over the Christmas holidays I tried their ten day free trial, just to see what it was about.....after it expired I managed to hold out for ten days before dropping the money to sign up. I don't play very regularly, mostly just nights when my wife has gone to sleep early (she has to be at work at 6:30am four days of the week, so this is not that uncommon an occurrence....kind of what I got the game for, something to do when I'm the only one awake).

So far I have my Tauren shaman up to level 21. I've concluded that shaman may not be the best class for mostly solo play, at least for beginners (those totems are probably a lot better with groups....), and that it is annoying never to be able to see right in front of you, because you have a big bull head blocking your view (or worse, when he is mounted all I can see is his back! It is just crazy). I have used the dungeon finder to run Ragefire Chasm a few times, the most recent trying to work as a healer--that was where the visibility was really an issue, as the group took off around a corner while I was bringing my mana up, without me realizing it, resulting in the tank dying before I could get close enough to heal him....:doh: 

In short, I think Tauren should come with a warning: play only if you like looking at the south end of a north bound bull 

I've made a few others, a tauren druid (plays so much easier than the shaman that I almost dis-like it from jealousy, but I want to try out the other forms at least), a troll rogue (I found I didn't like rogue much, so that one is parked at the auction house now), and most recently a troll hunter (haven't played it enough yet to see if I like it). I also made a gnome rogue, just to play something WAY smaller than a Tauren, but as I said I found rogue was not my style. Would like to make another gnome, but not sure what yet (was going to make the hunter a gnome until I discovered that combo does not exist).

Oh, and I'm on Llane, as some people at work who play were on there and bribed me with promises of guild adoption and presents  (and it sure is nice to have access to skilled and friendly crafstpeople......"would you be able to make me a Heavy Bronze Mace? I have the materials list so can gather that and send it to you, let me know how much." "Don't worry, if the material isn't in my bank it is in the guild bank. You'll have it tomorrow. Enjoy!")

As you can tell from all this babble, for now I'm pretty well hooked.

ETA: like Durin, it has cut into my reading time....but I'd been moaning for a few months about difficulty in finding enough books that really interested me, so I'm hoping that when I get less busy with the game some good new reads will become apparent to me.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 1, 2010)

the dark lady claims this thread and website as her own. forget the alliance they are weak and the blood elves and tauren and all others pale in comparsion to the undead...

BOW DOWN TO THE FORSAKEN OR BE GONE....FOR THE DARK LADY...


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Durin (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't find good books to read? I can't believe it I have more books that I want to read than I will ever have time for.

Try Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series starting with Storm Front.

He is currently my favorite fantasy writer.

Sorry to derail thread

I love my Druid. It's a good solo class. A little bit of everything.

I also really like my Priest but he is not the easiest to level.


----------



## RJI (Feb 3, 2010)

Video Games?


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2010)

Durin said:


> Try Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series starting with Storm Front.



Read 'em all--I agree, good series 

I'm sure that there are plenty of other books out there that I'd enjoy, the challenge is finding them from amongst all the books that I won't enjoy so much. I've mostly mined out most good veins that I know about, and while I'll eventually find new ones.....for the moment the computer game is fun!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 5, 2010)

Alliance player, mostly. I play REAL slow and have been on since '04. However, my highest toon is a 72 Enhancement/Resto Draenei Shaman. 

Ellostirion


----------



## Fangs (Feb 12, 2010)

For the Horde!

I have 4 level 80s on Twisting Nether Horde side if anyone is into the RP and/or PvP part of the game.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 14, 2010)

Fangs said:


> For the Horde!
> 
> I have 4 level 80s on Twisting Nether Horde side if anyone is into the RP and/or PvP part of the game.



a hot gaming ffa in LA? where were you when i was in socal =D


----------



## djudex (Feb 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> a hot gaming ffa in LA? where were you when i was in socal =D



She was probably in Orgrimmar


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 14, 2010)

FOR THE HORDE! 

I've only been playing for a few months. My main is up to level 54 now. Can't wait til I have an 80.  I'm on the Tanaris server.


----------



## 4wdBHM (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a ton of toons out there but mainly played my BELF Pally and Warlock. I've since kicked the habit and have not logged in for about 3 months...cuz WoW is like crack lets be honest


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 16, 2010)

Horde side, Argent Dawn server. Main is a druid, and Tad you are right on about tauren being hard to see around. I also play a blood elf Pally because we needed a tank.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Feb 16, 2010)

used to be Horde Death Knight Cyanax in the gurubashi sector...however Star Trek Online kinda took over my life.....

lol also...

if a girl cant respect you for loving WoW, then that girl needs to get her thoughts straight and her ass out of the Glamour magz.....


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 18, 2010)

mainly play on us- the forgotten coast horde side

multiple 80's and do have some lower level alliance toons on moon guard/eradar/draka - us


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a troll shaman on Khadgar and a draenei shadowpriest (favourite class) and several other Alliance characters on Nordrassil (both European realms). I don't really get on with a lot of the Horde races -- I find them badly drawn and animated. However, that will be changing when the next expansion comes and I will be making a goblin priest. 

Someone should set up a private international FFA BHM server we can all meet up on. ;-)


----------



## escapist (Feb 25, 2010)

This is becoming one of my favorite threads hehehe. I haven't been able to get Chicken into WoW but the other MMORPG's she played she really got into.


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 28, 2010)

Would any of you be interested in playing on a common server? There are two Horde guilds (The Others and Ice Cream Citadel) from Dims on the Tanaris server already who would probably welcome anyone from here into their ranks. Otherwise we could work out a different server/faction combination for ourselves.

Even if it doesn't turn out to be more than a bunch of low levels that we occasionally play together on, I'd enjoy spending some time in game with you all.

Sorry for ignoring the EU players, if I could work out a way to get EU and US/Oceanic together I would.


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 28, 2010)

I am now playing star trek on line and I love it so far and it is great. And in case you are wondering why I left warcraft for two reasons. someone hacked into my account and you cannot speak to customer service and I emailed them and so far nobody has returned my email and I am so sick of the down time for maintenance and the stinking restarts every few days and they do not compensate you for the time loss which is something I do not agree with. So I decided to say goodbye to warcraft and hello Star trek..

It is a good day to die or be assimilated to the borg....lol

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 28, 2010)

The majority of people that I know IRL that play WoW have been hacked. If you're playing WoW then you need to get the authenticator, it's $6.50 and ships free. It's here
 the Canadian one is here. Don't fall back on the idea that you're protected, most of the people that I know who have been hacked thought the same thing.

I'm going to get all tough love on you Mr. Likeitmatters and tell you to get your account back whether you intend to play it ever again or not. You know that you have to stick up for yourself in these things, even though, yes, the Blizz customer service sucks as bad as most others. If I'm not mistaken some of my friends got theirs back by email, so you should be able too as well.



likeitmatters said:


> I am now playing star trek on line and I love it so far and it is great. And in case you are wondering why I left warcraft for two reasons. someone hacked into my account and you cannot speak to customer service and I emailed them and so far nobody has returned my email and I am so sick of the down time for maintenance and the stinking restarts every few days and they do not compensate you for the time loss which is something I do not agree with. So I decided to say goodbye to warcraft and hello Star trek..
> 
> It is a good day to die or be assimilated to the borg....lol
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## likeitmatters (Feb 28, 2010)

Carl1h said:


> The majority of people that I know IRL that play WoW have been hacked. If you're playing WoW then you need to get the authenticator, it's $6.50 and ships free. It's here
> the Canadian one is here. Don't fall back on the idea that you're protected, most of the people that I know who have been hacked thought the same thing.
> 
> I'm going to get all tough love on you Mr. Likeitmatters and tell you to get your account back whether you intend to play it ever again or not. You know that you have to stick up for yourself in these things, even though, yes, the Blizz customer service sucks as bad as most others. If I'm not mistaken some of my friends got theirs back by email, so you should be able too as well.



I will wait but I am more devoted fan of star trek than warcraft..and I will wait till mech warrior online comes back and then I will see.

:bow:


----------



## escapist (Mar 1, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I will wait but I am more devoted fan of star trek than warcraft..and I will wait till mech warrior online comes back and then I will see.
> 
> :bow:



Or you could go play Star Trek Online. I'm a huge Mech Fan too so I can understand holding out for that. Once upon a time you could go to the BattleTech Centers to play it.



I mean come on how cool was this:











​


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 1, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> Since i have enough going against me in the dating world i try not to out myself as a wow gamer too often but i have to admit that i'm curious as to how many of you folks play wow and if you're horde or alliance.
> 
> Alliance on Madoran myself.



Horde Stormscale all the way!

you can see my toon at the armory: Mepholar


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 1, 2010)

Fangs said:


> For the Horde!
> 
> I have 4 level 80s on Twisting Nether Horde side if anyone is into the RP and/or PvP part of the game.




PvP all the way! 

I must say though, I do enjoy RP every now and then but I'm no good at it! lol


----------



## escapist (Mar 1, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> PvP all the way!
> 
> I must say though, I do enjoy RP every now and then but I'm no good at it! lol



maelstrom PVPRP is were I love to go. Its so funny to me when people don't understand that I'm actuals doing the RP part. The other day an Orc came running up to me blabbering on about stuff killing him. I just went on about how if perhaps he would bathe my Blood Elf might be willing to help him. I mean we were only a few feet from the water too. He started freaking out that I was such a jerk. All I could say was, I may hang out with an undead chick but at least she does her best to stay as beautiful as I am. I'm am yet to meet an Orc that didn't look like he used his own saliva as Gel for his hair. :happy:

Its hard to play a Blood Elf and not be snooty. Its equally hard not to play an Orc and not want to just smash stuff.

---------------------
My bad about the star trek online thing Likeitmatters. I didn't see you were already there. I am a bit jealous. I hear its fun.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 1, 2010)

escapist said:


> maelstrom PVPRP is were I love to go. Its so funny to me when people don't understand that I'm actuals doing the RP part. The other day an Orc came running up to me blabbering on about stuff killing him. I just went on about how if perhaps he would bathe my Blood Elf might be willing to help him. I mean we were only a few feet from the water too. He started freaking out that I was such a jerk. All I could say was, I may hang out with an undead chick but at least she does her best to stay as beautiful as I am. I'm am yet to meet an Orc that didn't look like he used his own saliva as Gel for his hair. :happy:
> 
> Its hard to play a Blood Elf and not be snooty. Its equally hard not to play an Orc and not want to just smash stuff.
> 
> ...




Now that sounds funny. I might try and get into the RP thing a bit more. I could always start a DK on a RP server.


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 1, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Now that sounds funny. I might try and get into the RP thing a bit more. I could always start a DK on a RP server.



for the love of god, not another DK!!! lol


----------



## supersoup (Mar 1, 2010)

Carl1h said:


> Would any of you be interested in playing on a common server? There are two Horde guilds (The Others and Ice Cream Citadel) from Dims on the Tanaris server already who would probably welcome anyone from here into their ranks. Otherwise we could work out a different server/faction combination for ourselves.
> 
> Even if it doesn't turn out to be more than a bunch of low levels that we occasionally play together on, I'd enjoy spending some time in game with you all.
> 
> Sorry for ignoring the EU players, if I could work out a way to get EU and US/Oceanic together I would.




hihi!

i am a member of <Ice Cream Citadel>, and i just wanted to clarify real quick! <The Others> and <Ice Cream Citadel> are both alliance guilds, not horde, just in case anyone looks either guild up! anyone is welcome to join our guild (ice cream citadel), and i am a former member of the others, and i know they would welcome any new dims members as well! just /who our guilds when online, and whisper someone, and either guild will get ya set up!

woot!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 1, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> for the love of god, not another DK!!! lol



I prefer locks but it takes too long to reach 80.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2010)

<---67 lock


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 1, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> <---67 lock




Locks rule! Wait till you get to 80! 

It's very important to have a good talent build and the correct rotation with a lock otherwise things dont go so well...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2010)

Fortunately I have an excellent mentor. lol


----------



## escapist (Mar 1, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I prefer locks but it takes too long to reach 80.



Want to level faster? Look into the Recruit-A-Friend program.

I made multiple level 60's on many servers in a very short time. With 3x XP bonus from leveling with your Recruit-A-Friend Link its a snap. You can even summon each other to other locations once an hour, and for every 2 levels your recruited friend can grant one of you characters a free level.

You Friend
60 60 (+ 30 level's available via promotion points)
60 60 (+ 30 level's available via promotion points)
60 (Free from the 30 level promotion points 2x)

Since you can hit level 30 in 1 - 2 days I recommend making a few 60's and a few 30's to grant up to 60.

BTW I did all this for the cost of a $5 WoW account (on Black Friday) and I paid for 2 months account time. Which granted my account 1 free month, and on the 2nd month I got my rare Zhevra mount.

BTW I recomend combo's like DPS/Healer + DPS casting class such as:

Paladin / Mage
Shammy / Warlock
Druid / Priest

it makes it really easy if you want to dual box level and just have macro's to use your wands and stuff...

Macro: Ast Wnd Atk
/assist [Leader Name]
/use shoot

I also make a follow macro and a Party Macro because you gotta do this a lot.

Macro: Follow
/follow [Leader Name]

Macro: Team Up
/invite [Assistant Name]
/in 7 /ffa

(wong kind of FFA guys, the "/in 7 /ffa" Command is to set group looting to "_Free For all_" 7 seconds after pushing the macro button.

I use many more macro's for more complex stuff...I also set up buff sequence macro's for the characters that can buff team-mates. As well as I use sequence macro's for DOT spell then using the wand.

Oh last note on the macro's, you might want to set one up for your pet attack if you do a hunter or Warlock.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 1, 2010)

escapist said:


> Want to level faster? Look into the Recruit-A-Friend program.
> 
> I made multiple level 60's on many servers in a very short time. With 3x XP bonus from leveling with your Recruit-A-Friend Link its a snap. You can even summon each other to other locations once an hour, and for every 2 levels your recruited friend can grant one of you characters a free level.
> 
> ...



Oh, I dont need anything like that to lvl faster. I can go from 1 t0 60 in about 5 days. Esp now that you cna get your epic mount at 40. But I dont want to spend the time doing it anymore. I'd rather take a DK and be at 70 in a week.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 2, 2010)

I've got a few lowbies on Tanaris, including one in The Others. Most of the rest of my characters are either on Bronzebeard or on their way over there. I play both factions, although only draenei and dwarves really interest me much Alliance-side.

Also, paladin/mage is probably the best team ever. Two paladins and two magi could stomp all over any 5-player instance in the game, then tie it up with a pretty pink ribbon.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 2, 2010)

i haven't bought the authenticator and i haven't been hacked yet. been playing for about a couple years now. its simple really just don't go to gold buying sites or sites that advertise gold buying. and no the people who whisper you telling you that you have won a mount and to go to such and such website is not true lol. or get a good virus scanner avast has a good free one that i use and it hasn't failed me yet.

and wheni go on tanaris on my mage i can never find you guys. the others or ice cream citadel  everytime i log on it nobody from either guild is on. i had my mage on there from when candy had get in my belly guild. but my nephews swayed me over to their realm when i got my internet back and leveled over there .

oh and check this out its pretty cool
http://www.pixlmonster.com/gaga/wow/wow.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Mar 2, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i haven't bought the authenticator and i haven't been hacked yet. been playing for about a couple years now. its simple really just don't go to gold buying sites or sites that advertise gold buying. and no the people who whisper you telling you that you have won a mount and to go to such and such website is not true lol. or get a good virus scanner avast has a good free one that i use and it hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> and wheni go on tanaris on my mage i can never find you guys. the others or ice cream citadel  everytime i log on it nobody from either guild is on. i had my mage on there from when candy had get in my belly guild. but my nephews swayed me over to their realm when i got my internet back and leveled over there .
> 
> ...



what's your toon's name? i will put you on my friends list, then i'll know when you sign on!


----------



## escapist (Mar 2, 2010)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> Oh, I dont need anything like that to lvl faster. I can go from 1 t0 60 in about 5 days. Esp now that you cna get your epic mount at 40. But I dont want to spend the time doing it anymore. I'd rather take a DK and be at 70 in a week.



3x XP is 3x XP, so if you can do 1 - 60 in a week you can do it in 1/3 of that with the 3x bonus. I haven't timed it because I go AFK all the time, but I did track the first 20 levels or so. On average I was hitting level 10 in about 1-1.5 hours, and hitting 20 in about 5-10 hours depending on how much I'm screwing around and leveling trade skills.

I have the Zygor Guide's (plug-in) that take you 1-80 in a week, but with the 3x multiplier you end up skipping a lot of it.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Also, paladin/mage is probably the best team ever. Two paladins and two magi could stomp all over any 5-player instance in the game, then tie it up with a pretty pink ribbon.



I got another account and dual-boxed a few pairs of characters to 60. The combination I enjoyed playing most was prot paladin and mental shaman. They can both heal if it gets hairy, and they can take down most of the group quests solo. I ended up boxing that pair all the way to 80. Mages are probably good for instancing if you can afford more than one account.

Also, male draenei is probably best-looking male character from the rather limited selection. Wish they'd make customisable body types.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Carl1h said:


> Sorry for ignoring the EU players, if I could work out a way to get EU and US/Oceanic together I would.



So far as I know, it's only possible using private servers.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 2, 2010)

Doh! Thanks for the clarification. Last time I played on Tanaris it was a Horde side guild (Get in My Belly?), which probably says more about how long it's been since I played on that server than anything else.

As far as the authenticator goes, no one was ever hacked before they were hacked, and everyone was following those basic rules about websites and goldsellers and in game tells and they all thought they wouldn't get hacked. I activated my account on 12/19/04 and never got hacked and when a friend of mine got hacked he kindly sent a bunch of us the authenticators and I have been using the one he sent me ever since. Meanwhile I have known three other people who got hacked, including one who had the authenticator but didn't think that he needed it because he was careful... and then he got hacked anyway. Most all of them got hacked on Friday, by the way which means no customer service fix until Monday. Seven bucks seems pretty cheap to me to not have to spend a weekend wondering what all I lost.

God, public safety lectures for a video game, I really have lost it, haven't I?



supersoup said:


> hihi!
> 
> i am a member of <Ice Cream Citadel>, and i just wanted to clarify real quick! <The Others> and <Ice Cream Citadel> are both alliance guilds, not horde, just in case anyone looks either guild up! anyone is welcome to join our guild (ice cream citadel), and i am a former member of the others, and i know they would welcome any new dims members as well! just /who our guilds when online, and whisper someone, and either guild will get ya set up!
> 
> woot!


----------



## supersoup (Mar 3, 2010)

Carl1h said:


> Doh! Thanks for the clarification. Last time I played on Tanaris it was a Horde side guild (Get in My Belly?), which probably says more about how long it's been since I played on that server than anything else.
> 
> As far as the authenticator goes, no one was ever hacked before they were hacked, and everyone was following those basic rules about websites and goldsellers and in game tells and they all thought they wouldn't get hacked. I activated my account on 12/19/04 and never got hacked and when a friend of mine got hacked he kindly sent a bunch of us the authenticators and I have been using the one he sent me ever since. Meanwhile I have known three other people who got hacked, including one who had the authenticator but didn't think that he needed it because he was careful... and then he got hacked anyway. Most all of them got hacked on Friday, by the way which means no customer service fix until Monday. Seven bucks seems pretty cheap to me to not have to spend a weekend wondering what all I lost.
> 
> God, public safety lectures for a video game, I really have lost it, haven't I?




haha, not at all! when i was in <the others>, one of our officers had her account stolen, the same day the poor thing got an authenticator!! they hacked her before she could get it set up, like they were a fly on the wall. turds. my boyfriend is on the durotan realm, and has toons he's had for years...he got hacked, and all his toons stripped...they even deleted old pets and stuff like that  blizzard restored a lot of his stuff, but not all of it. needless to say, i now have an authenticator


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 3, 2010)

SnapDragon said:


> Also, male draenei is probably best-looking male character from the rather limited selection. Wish they'd make customisable body types.


OMFG, YES to all of this.

It's been suggested that giving each race and sex four available models (ectomorph, mesomorph, average, and endomorph) would vastly improve the game. I agree.  (I'd also probably put "endomorph" male draenei all over my account...but that's another story.)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 3, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh ok my mage is horde lol

i'll make an alliance toon now then since im bored.


lilbigginz will be his name


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's an idea. Post your artsy screenshots of your sexiest dual boxers, your main, some alt you just made, or whatever you like, in an interesting WoW location. You can do a la Chris and Mary, or whatever you want. Here are mine (the priest is my main, the paladin with the crappy shoulder gear is my dual box alt).
View attachment harbour.jpg

Harbour at Isle of Quel'Danas. Peaceful since WotLK since no-one goes there.
View attachment Azshara1.jpg

Azshara, one of my favourite areas in the game, will be altered in the next expansion. :-(
View attachment Azshara2b.jpg

Riding talbuks in states of undress in rockpools is what one does at the coast.
View attachment Azshara3b.jpg

View attachment Azshara4.jpg

"You down there! You stole our lilo!"


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Mar 13, 2010)

Eeeee! Draenei cuddling! :wubu:

With that, I present to you the First Annual Tall Blue Cross-Faction Dance-Off.


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 13, 2010)

we of the star trek realm want to invade wow and bring our photon torpedoes online and wipe out the forsaken and tauren and most of all all the players..

death to world of warcraft......lol

:bow:


----------



## Joe944 (Mar 13, 2010)

MMO's are ebil.  But I've been playing through Heavy Rain for the PS3, pretty interesting game. It's an interactive detective suspense thriller movie. Yeah.


----------



## Fangs (Mar 15, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> MMO's are ebil.  But I've been playing through Heavy Rain for the PS3, pretty interesting game. It's an interactive detective suspense thriller movie. Yeah.



Holy fuck you're hot. 

*ahem* Right. Back to game topics.

A friend just finished Heavy Rain and left the game here so I might just pick it up and play. I don't know if I can get through 5 hours of depressing storyline though -.-

As for the WoW discussion, I've sadly been bored for the last time. I picked up Age of Conan and made myself a hefty, wide manly-man bear shaman. Rawr. 

I still have an army of lvl 80 Horde toons on Twisting Nether, but between my friends getting hacked and having to do a heroic EVERY day @[email protected] it just got to be a bit repetitive. I'll definitely want to log in and see how the world is going to change and the pre-Cataclysm event.


----------



## Fangs (Mar 15, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> a hot gaming ffa in LA? where were you when i was in socal =D





Actually, I just moved to Cali from Florida not even a year ago. 
I see you're in Florida now. :doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 15, 2010)

Fangs said:


> Actually, I just moved to Cali from Florida not even a year ago.
> I see you're in Florida now. :doh:



yeah, i was in tampa for a few months and now i'm in buffalo for the long haul... but hey, it's 20 minutes from Canada and it seems that Ontario is teeming with FFAs =D


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 15, 2010)

Just FYI on the authenticator - if you have iPhone there's a free app... so get thee to it. 


80 Drae Mage.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Mar 15, 2010)

Fangs said:


> Holy fuck you're hot.
> 
> *ahem* Right. Back to game topics.
> 
> ...



It's all about the raids now. Everyone is gearing up, trying to get as high a GS as they can before the next expansion.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 1, 2010)

so i play for 2+ years and never get hacked....

i quit for 2 months and get hacked...



when i quit i stopped going to wow related sites and all lol. the wife calls me one morning and tells me that my facebook wall said i earned an achievement on wow. i got all my stuff back and it took about 4 weeks but still it was weird getting hacked not playing the damn game lol.


----------

